# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Khangscc Shop

## khangscc

Lâu lâu buồn lôi vài thứ bán cho có, bác nào ủng hộ giúp em hết buồn nào :Big Grin: 
1./ Mâm cặp mua về định DIY trục A mà trình chưa tới + độ làm biếng tăng cao nên gả luôn cho khỏe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  New 100%, D130, loại 3 chấu, Giá 1500K
2./ Cây thước kẹp điện tử bằng nhựa new 100% xài tạm ok, giá 120k
3./ Máy đo độ ồn Full hộp, chạy tốt, thông số như hình, giá sưu tầm 500K
4./ Mớ mạch bảo vệ cell + sạc, nhập về chủ yếu để DIY pin mà dư nhiều nên bán
     - 2S dòng 5A giá 50k
     - 3S dòng 10A, đỉnh 20A giá 60k
     - 3S dòng 25A đỉnh 35A giá 85k
     - 4S dòng 15A đỉnh 20A giá 95k
     - 4S dòng 30A đỉnh 70A giá 120k
     - 6S dòng 15A, đỉnh 20A giá 120k
     - 13S dòng 20A giá 220k 
---> chú ý mỗi mạch được tặng kèm từ 1-3 cọng kẽm hàn cell tùy mạch








------ Còn update từ từ -------

----------


## dangkhoi

2./ Cây thước kẹp điện tử bằng nhựa new 100% xài tạm ok, giá 120k

----------


## khangscc

> 2./ Cây thước kẹp điện tử bằng nhựa new 100% xài tạm ok, giá 120k


Chưa bác nhé, ưu tiên ck trước hoặc nạp thẻ đt

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Cây thước có ai lấy chưa anh , nếu chưa thì để cho em nha , cho em số tk em chuyển khoản , nt dùm em qua sdt 0935295968

----------


## khangscc

> Cây thước có ai lấy chưa anh , nếu chưa thì để cho em nha , cho em số tk em chuyển khoản , nt dùm em qua sdt 0935295968


Có bác nào gọi ĐT lấy rồi nhưng hiện tại chưa có phản hồi, đợi hết ngày rồi em cho bác hay nhé

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật thêm món dỏm như sau
- Vitme cùi bắp HT 340 cấp chính xác bằng 0 nên chắc không dùng được  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bán cho ai sưu tầm hoặc đổi 2 cây giống nhau HT 320>>>, giá 800k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ặc C0Z, chắc là siêu chính xác luôn rồi.....kinh dị thật

----------


## khangscc

Thướt kẹp đã bán  :Smile: 
Cập nhật thêm: còn sót lại cây taro bán tự động (cây màu xanh) hoạt động tốt, điện 110v, đầu kẹp max 8mm, giá 450k bao ship

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tí, cây thước đã bán, 
Lượm được cái máy cắt da, vải, ......, hoạt động tốt giá 450k


Lòi thêm cây Taro bán tự động như hình trên nhưng còn đẹp hơn vì hàng để dành dùng mà ko dùng đem bán, vẫn giá cũ, chính sách cũ 450k bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam vào chém cái C0Z này đi ợ

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Vitme cùi mà bác, bữa đi mua buồn cười, thằng nào lựa ra sẵn rồi nhìn C0Z nó chê nó bỏ lại lấy mấy cây C3Z  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chém chi nữa , anh em xài UPZ đầy ra kìa .... có chi đâu mà trầm trồ hehehehe.

Hàng phay công nghiệp thấy đa số xài C3 thôi , còn khử rơ , chịu tải thì xài double nut C3 , chỉ 1 số cây dành cho máy cắt dây bắn điện thì xài C3 , C2, C1 , UPZ , C0 ít thấy hơn mặc dù C0 còn thua UPZ 1 cấp . EM từng bán UPZ double nut luôn đó nha , mà chẳng biết cha đó mua xong có ráp không nữa hehehe. Ráp không đến nổi khó lắm đâu , kĩ tính 1 xíu thì quay vô tư.

----------


## garynguyen

Nhà em vít me đầy upz và c3, c1. Em lắp là lắp thấy nó vẫn như các cây khác. Chắc tại mình gà :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ducduy9104

> Nhà em vít me đầy upz và c3, c1. Em lắp là lắp thấy nó vẫn như các cây khác. Chắc tại mình gà


Gà đã được nấu mới đúng  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhà em vít me đầy upz và c3, c1. Em lắp là lắp thấy nó vẫn như các cây khác. Chắc tại mình gà


cụ garynguyen có thật ah.hnao show mấy e UPZ cụ lắp lên cho ae chiêm ngưỡng với.hi hi

----------


## khangscc

Ý bác Nam là quay phải trơn tru, các điểm như nhau, còn lắp thì tui cũng lắp đc à :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

Vitme có gạch nha các cụ

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật Fix giá mâm cặp Full bộ đầy đủ chưa xài, giá 1500k không bao ship

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cập nhật Fix giá mâm cặp Full bộ đầy đủ chưa xài, giá 1500k không bao ship


Fix yếu quá, fix mạnh đi chứ, trên 1.5 triệu dưới 1.5 triệu !  :Confused:

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Cập nhật tí, cây thước đã bán, 
> Lượm được cái máy cắt da, vải, ......, hoạt động tốt giá 450k
> 
> 
> Lòi thêm cây Taro bán tự động như hình trên nhưng còn đẹp hơn vì hàng để dành dùng mà ko dùng đem bán, vẫn giá cũ, chính sách cũ 450k bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc


con cắt vải fix bn anh ơi
thanks

----------


## khangscc

> con cắt vải fix bn anh ơi
> thanks


Máy cắt vải có người lấy ngay khi đăng rồi lấy đâu mà fix bác ui

----------


## khangscc

Có mấy món mua lâu mà chưa có dip dùng nay bán lại mua đồ khác cất lên kệ tiếp
-Hộp số tỉ lệ 1:7 thích hợp cho trục A máy gỗ, cốt vào quên đo, cốt ra hình như 25 hay 28, các cụ tra giúp em, giá mua 650k bán lại 600k
- Đống Jack 3m 20 pin và 36pin thích hợp cho alpha và servo 50k cái nhỏ 60k cái lớn có sl tầm 20 bộ
- 2 combo như hình, HT tầm 60, cả 2 đều 2 ray nhưng 1 block, vitme bước 5, giá em nhỏ 400, em lớn 500
- 6 con motor yaskawa 200w hàng đẹp và đã test hoạt động ok, chỉ có motor 650k/em (lúc mua 700k)
- 1 con 400w giá 800k
còn 6 con driver servo omron R88D 100w điện 220v chạy với mấy em servo 200w trên ok giá 500k/em, bác nào quan tâm zalo em gửi hình

----------


## mylove299

bác lục lấy giúp em 2 cái jack của alpha step nhé.

----------


## khangscc

> bác lục lấy giúp em 2 cái jack của alpha step nhé.


Jack 20pin à bác, còn 30 cái có gì bác liên hệ nhe

----------


## mylove299

> Jack 20pin à bác, còn 30 cái có gì bác liên hệ nhe


alo bác ùi đó mà jack alpha là 36 pin bác ạ

----------


## dangkhoi

bác có jack 14 pin không

----------


## khangscc

> con cắt vải fix bn anh ơi
> thanks


Con cắt vải có người lấy ngay lúc đăng rồi bác ui

----------


## khangscc

Mua nhiều đồ quá giờ chả làm được gì lôi ra bán lại, chú ý là gạch đá nhiều quá mà chưa ai lấy gì hết nên các món bên trên vẫn còn nha các bác
- Máy nén khí nhật dạng vali còn khá nguyên bản, chạy tốt, hơi lên nhanh, bình nhôm, chạy mạch dạng inverter, thông số như hình, giá 1tr7 bao ship và 1tr5 ko bao ship



- Cặp ray HSR bản 20 dài 940, block có đệm nhựa các viên bi, hàng sáng bóng đẹp không tì vết, giá 1200k

- Cây vitme không rõ hãng nào, trước mua của một bác trên dd này bán lại, vitme 2005 cấp chính xác >=C5 do không thấy được thông số và em đoán thế  :Wink:  tổng dài tầm 750 (viên gạch 500), cây này kết hợp với cặp ray kia bá cháy, giá 800k

- Con motor ac servo tốc độ cao trước mua của bác ngocsut định chế đầu cắt mà trình còn non và tìm không ra con bt v1000 nên bán luôn, giá bán bằng giá mua 550k

- Có con step 5 pha như hình, được tặng mà tìm mãi không có driver, bác nào có driver để lại em hoặc bán luôn :Big Grin: 
- Con biến tần delta 400w giá 450k

- nguyên kid máy laser đầu 2w siêu cứng vững giá 4 củ nếu sd PM bản quyền khắc 8bit, 3 củ nếu xài benbox, và 2,5 củ nếu không lấy phần điện, bóng chỉ khắc vài thứ linh tinh chưa đến 2h nha.


- Cục biến thế tháo từ UPS 36v ( hàng hiếm), điện áp đầu ra khoản 27.5v 0v 27.5 cho ứng dụng cnc là vô tư, khá to và nặng, rộng 135 cao 120 dày quên đo, giá 700k

----------


## scara.arm

Gạch con biến tần Delta 400W nhé bác.
Chiều 5h em chuyển tiền nhé.
Đã SMS , số cuối .  381

----------


## khangscc

> alo bác ùi đó mà jack alpha là 36 pin bác ạ


Bác ui em có cả 2 loại 20 và 36 pin nha bác

----------


## CNC abc

> - nguyên kid máy laser đầu 2w siêu cứng vững giá 4 củ nếu sd PM bản quyền khắc 8bit, 3 củ nếu xài benbox, và 2,5 củ nếu không lấy phần điện, bóng chỉ khắc vài thứ linh tinh chưa đến 2h nha.


Máy này khắc trên kim loại được k bác?

----------


## vufree

gach sẻvo cao tốc, dây nhợ còn đủ không Bác?

----------


## khangscc

> gach sẻvo cao tốc, dây nhợ còn đủ không Bác?


Dây nhợ động lực còn đủ bác à, phần encoder bác ngocsut tháo đâu mất rồi, còn cái vỏ thôi, tháo đít encoder motor cụt lại được tí  :Wink: 

- Biến tần đã bán, máy laser có gạch cụm cơ khí + đầu laser và driver laser, phần điện gồm driver, board arduino nano có load sẵn file hex phần mềm khắc ảnh 8bit, về cài pm và chiến là 700k, lấy nguồn 12v 30a thêm 100k nữa

----------

CNC abc

----------


## khangscc

Vitme 2005 đã bán, khung máy + đầu laser đã bán, biến tần delta đã bán, còn lại em fix mấy món sát sàn như sau: mâm cặp mới 100% D130 fix 1tr4, 2 combo ht 60 và 70 800k cho cả 2, lấy lẻ thì 350 em nhỏ, 450 em lớn. Các món khác bác nào quan tâm cứ pm zalo trả giá, đc em gã

----------


## khangscc

Mâm cặp đã bán, ray có gạch to, còn lại combo ht 60, 70 bác nào chế máy phay mạch in hốt lẹ

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tí và fix nhẹ, mâm cập đã bán, ray ssr20 đã bán, vitme 2005 đã bán, còn lại fix hộp số to chà bá giá 500k, 2 combo nhỏ giá 800k cho 2 cái và bao ship, servo cao tốc fix tận dáy 500k
Máy cưa pin bãi còn chạy tốt, lưỡi bén, trong hình là lúc mới lụm chưa vệ sinh, pin hư: 250k
Máy khoan bê tông 24v giá 450k như hình, có 2 cái nhưng một cái vỏ pin bị cắt phần đầu tiếp xúc, vỏ bình thường
Con step hàng độc và hiện tại đang hiếm, size 60 dài 75 hay nhiu quên đo kèm cái driver không biết đấu dây: 300k 
có 3 cặp tụ như hình, đủ đế, đẹp, đã test dung lượng còn ok: 200k/cặp

----------


## khangscc

Máy khoan pin + máy cắt đã bán, còn một cây hộp pin bị gãy ngay khớp đút lên giá 400k
Thêm vài món lôi ra bán tiếp:
- USB CNC MK1 full bộ gồm board + bàn phím jog tay + bộ set zero mua về định xài mà test thấy nó chậm chậm sao ấy nên bán, giá 800k
- Đống Jack 3m 20 pin đồng giá 50k/cái, còn 20 cái cuối
- Nhà em sưu tầm step photo sll, step 57x75 như hình, cốt 6.35 đủ jack ra 100k/cái, còn 12 cái, size 57x56 loại cốt 6.35 hoặc cốt 8 1 đầu và 2 đầu đủ loại giá 30k/cái, mua đơn hàng từ 500k bao ship
- Mớ quạt 6 cái như hình, mạnh mẽ và bền bỉ giá 50k/cái, và khoản 12 cái quạt 200v AC size như hình, đồng giá 50k/cái (nợ hình).
- 2 con spindle thần thánh sót lại sau thời kỳ vọc vạch đồng giá 500k/con, 1 con collet 4 bạc bị rơ tí và collet bị bể nhưng xài bình thường, 1 con collet 3 lúc mua của quảng về chưa xài lần nào, lấy 2 con bao xịp

----------


## huyquynhbk

step này chạy tốt với driver TB6600 k bác Khang ơi?

----------


## khangscc

> step này chạy tốt với driver TB6600 k bác Khang ơi?


Em nghĩ chạy tốt bác ui, trước em có test chạy êm ái nhưng là test không tải, trên này có nhiều bác xài đó bác, em chưa xài trên mái nên không dám phán. Nó nguyên bản xài cho máy photo nguồn 36v

----------


## anhxco

Bácc cho e xin ít thông tin mâya cái quạt 220v nhé,  cứ tạm gạch 5 con nhé

----------


## khangscc

> Bácc cho e xin ít thông tin mâya cái quạt 220v nhé,  cứ tạm gạch 5 con nhé


Bác có zalo add em gửi cho ạ, quạt 200v nhật chứ ko phải 220v ạ

----------


## khangscc

Thêm vài cây vitme mới lượn về
A./ Cặp vitme 2806 C5Z như hình, tổng dài 700, hành trình tầm 420-450 giá 1tr2/cặp, 1 cây 650k


B./ Cặp vitme NSK 2008 C3Z nút dài ngoằn như hình, 1 cây đủ gối 1 cây thiếu gối nhưng có 2 cụm bạc đạn lock 2 đầu, tổng dài 1,02m HT 760, Giá 750k cho cây chỉ có bạc + cụm lock, 950k cho cây có gối bằng thép + áo vít me (nợ hình), lấy cặp giá 1600k



C./ Cây vitme NSK 2009 (ko hiểu sao bước lẻ) tổng dài 1100, hành trình 940, giá 1tr250k


D./ Cây vitme Lạ không biết của hãng nào, fi 25 bước chắc bước 10, tổng dài 780, HT 540, giá 800k




E./ COn servo BL super như hình kèm khớp nối 10-10 giá 150k

- Tất cả đều không rơ lắc, có vài vết hằng do nằm bãi nhưng đã vệ sinh, rãnh bi còn sáng bóng, hoạt động trơn tru nhé các bác

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cặp vitme 2806 C5Z gần như mới. hôm thấy dấu rùi vẫn kiếm được hén.

----------


## khangscc

> Cặp vitme 2806 C5Z gần như mới. hôm thấy dấu rùi vẫn kiếm được hén.


Dấu chi cha, ko lượn đi ở đó mà dấu :Wink:

----------


## Trung Le

Xin Chào ĐẦU GẤU
HI..ông để tôi cây vime nsk 20-08 ht760 loại ko có gối xem fix cho nhau cái phi ship
.xong nt vào Zalo (0918215550) tôi stk của ông nhé.
Thank ông

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Xin Chào ĐẦU GẤU
> HI..ông để tôi cây vime nsk 20-08 ht760 loại ko có gối xem fix cho nhau cái phi ship
> .xong nt vào Zalo (0918215550) tôi stk của ông nhé.
> Thank ông


Chào ông gấu luôn, với ông gấu hàng chi cũng bao ship  :Wink:

----------

Trung Le

----------


## khangscc

Vitme 2008 đã bán ----> chủ nhân ông gấu, thank

----------


## Lenamhai

Bộ Usb cnc có key không khangscc, nếu có thì để lại minh 0903942689 viber, zalo

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em nghĩ chạy tốt bác ui, trước em có test chạy êm ái nhưng là test không tải, trên này có nhiều bác xài đó bác, em chưa xài trên mái nên không dám phán. Nó nguyên bản xài cho máy photo nguồn 36v


dạ vâng. thanks bác nhé!

----------


## Thai Khang

Nếu còn để cho em bộ USB cnc nha bác Khangscc. Zalo em. 0966585700. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## khangscc

USB cnc có gạch, spindle đã bán, thanks các bác ủng hộ

----------


## khangscc

Test quạt giao khách sẵn giới thiệu hàng hít


Quạt loại này có cân bằng động nhá ae, 50k/pc hoặc thẻ dt, lấy 3 cái bao ship

----------


## winstarvn

> Test quạt giao khách sẵn giới thiệu hàng hít
> 
> 
> Quạt loại này có cân bằng động nhá ae, 50k/pc hoặc thẻ dt, lấy 3 cái bao ship


em lấy 4 cái quạt này nha, cho stk em chuyển khoản ạ.

----------


## mylove299

Cho e lấy 2 cái cái như trong video nhá chế thổi phoi đc đấy

----------


## khangscc

Các bác chịu khó liên hệ sms hoặc zalo giúp em ạ để em còn biết bác nào nha. Hiện tại nếu 2 bác kia lấy nữa là hết hàng nha các bác

----------


## winstarvn

> Các bác chịu khó liên hệ sms hoặc zalo giúp em ạ để em còn biết bác nào nha. Hiện tại nếu 2 bác kia lấy nữa là hết hàng nha các bác


có nhắn zalo cho bác rồi mà chưa thấy reply

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu có nhiều em lấy chục cái quạt nhé bác!

----------


## khangscc

Thông báo hiện tại quạt có gạch hết nha, khi nào có hàng em show tiếp

----------


## emptyhb

> Thông báo hiện tại quạt có gạch hết nha, khi nào có hàng em show tiếp


Bác nhớ em cần 10 cái nha, khi nào có hú em

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Bác nhớ em cần 10 cái nha, khi nào có hú em


Hàng vừa cập bến nha bác, sll có hạn ưu tiên bác dặn trước
Test cái quạt 12v 3.8 a phản lực,
quạt có chức năng tăng tốc từ từ, có 4 dây cho bác nào biết làm điều tốc 


Đi tháo cả buổi đc nhiu đây
Quạt 12v nhôm, quạt 12v nhựa 3.8a, quạt 200vac đồng giá 50k/cái, lấy 5 cái bao ship thường, có 3 cây quạt bự (2 nhôm 1 nhựa) 200k/3

----------


## khangscc

Hàng về và đã bán sắp hết, còn 17 cái gồm 12v 3.8A (4cai), 12v 1.8A 13 cái, hai bác gì có hẹn lấy qua zalo 14 cái mà không thấy hồi âm nên em bán tiếp nha các bác, ưu tiên nhắn zalo hoặc SMS.

----------


## Hung rau

Quạt bự 2 cái giá Bao nhiêu ? 0934065560

----------


## BKH

> Hàng về và đã bán sắp hết, còn 17 cái gồm 12v 3.8A (4cai), 12v 1.8A 13 cái, hai bác gì có hẹn lấy qua zalo 14 cái mà không thấy hồi âm nên em bán tiếp nha các bác, ưu tiên nhắn zalo hoặc SMS.


Gạch 5 cái 12v 3.8a nha bác. Cho stk mai e chuyển

----------


## khangscc

> Gạch 5 cái 12v 3.8a nha bác. Cho stk mai e chuyển


Cam ơn bác, đã inbox zalo ạ

----------


## khangscc

Các đơn hàng các bác đã đặt và ck em sẽ gửi ngày hôm nay, các bác nào đặt gạch sau khi ck em sẽ gửi sau ạ.
Cập nhật tí hàng hóa đi lượm lặt ngày thứ 7 

- Quạt 12v, 3.8A về được 16 cái, 50k/c, lấy từ 5 cái bao ship thường
- Quạt 12v, 1.8A nhôm về được 14 cái nhưng đợt này là hàng mót, toàn bị cắt dây sát, các bác nào mua chịu khó hàn vậy, giá vẫn vậy, 50k/c
- Quạt size 120, 24v, 0.25A giá 50k/c

- Quạt size 120, 12v, 0.14A 30k/cái, quạt 12v size 120, nhôm, 1.9A giá 100k/cái, có 1 cái

- Đám quạt 12v size 80, 6cai từ 1.1A-1.7A giá 100k

- Quạt 24v size 80 30k/ cái
- Có 3 bộ quạt đôi khủng long size 80 đầu hút đầu đẩy như hình giá 100k/cái



- NGoài bãi thấy mấy em này, bác nào cần ới em, giá 70k/kg

----------


## ali35

- Có 3 bộ quạt đôi khủng long size 80 đầu hút đầu đẩy như hình giá 100k/cái




em lấy 3 bộ quạt đôi nhé bác chủ,lát sms cho bác ạ

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật, quạt 24v đã bán hết, quạt 3.8A còn 5 cái, quạt nhôm có gạch mà chưa phản hồi
Lòi thêm cái camera để các bác soi lông, chỉ biết test như video, không hiểu sao nó trắng đen (chắc sai hệ màu). Vơi ống kính nhỏ như clip thì soi xa, ống kính to như hình thì soi cận và rất to ạ, như kính hiển vi
Giá ra đi 350k cho cả bộ, camera nhỏ chưa test được nên tặng kèm luôn

----------


## tanngoc

Còn bán khoan pin không bạn.

----------


## elenercom

Bác A li ba lăm share cho tôi 1 cái quạt đôi với được không ạ? Nghe nó rít như động cơ phản lực đã quá. Thanks

----------


## khangscc

Có bác ơi, mà nó kẹt trong hóc em ko dám trèo xuống, nhỡ mấy cái sọt nó lật phát hỏng ai tìm quạt cho các bác đâu ạ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Bán luôn mấy cái sọt đi bác!

----------


## khangscc

> Bán luôn mấy cái sọt đi bác!


Bác mua hơm em kêu chủ bãi free ship cho, motor ko à, mỗi sọt tầm 4-5 tấn

----------

Gamo

----------


## pulse&dir

Bác có bán hộp giảm tốc tỉ lệ 1-3 đến 1-5 không inbox dùng cho servo 400w.
và spindle 1.5kw

----------


## khangscc

> Bác có bán hộp giảm tốc tỉ lệ 1-3 đến 1-5 không inbox dùng cho servo 400w.
> và spindle 1.5kw


Hộp số bánh răng hành tinh 1:5 giá 450k/c

----------


## ali35

> Bác A li ba lăm share cho tôi 1 cái quạt đôi với được không ạ? Nghe nó rít như động cơ phản lực đã quá. Thanks


e share với 2 bác gần nhà rồi nên ko còn để share lại bác ạ,bác hỏi thử bác chủ xem kiếm thêm được kô,chứ có bác cũng đang hỏi em mua dùm nữa  :Frown:

----------

elenercom

----------


## Hung rau

Có thêm quạt đôi bác chủ ới mình nhé ! 0903065560

----------


## khangscc

> Hàng về và đã bán sắp hết, còn 17 cái gồm 12v 3.8A (4cai), 12v 1.8A 13 cái, hai bác gì có hẹn lấy qua zalo 14 cái mà không thấy hồi âm nên em bán tiếp nha các bác, ưu tiên nhắn zalo hoặc SMS.


Thông báo là em còn 4 cái 12v 3.8A với 14 quạt nhôm 12v 1.8A khách không lấy, bác nào cần xúc hộ em với ạ

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật đầu tuần, còn 4 chú 12v 3.8a và 6 em quạt nhôm 12v 1.8a hình thức hơi bèo tí (đây bị cụt, bẩn bẩn thôi ạ) giá giảm 10%, chính sách free ship cho đơn hàng từ 250k ạ

----------


## khangscc

Up phát nào, báo cáo còn 6 cái 3.8A và 6 cái nhôm 1.8 A do khách và em không đọc kỹ nội dung trao đổi là size 120 và 80 nên còn lại. Giá cho tất cả là 540k bao ship ạ, size 80 nha các bác

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 2 cái quạt nhôm 12v 3.8A nhé
Thẻ 100k nhé 0934065560

----------


## khangscc

> Gạch 2 cái quạt nhôm 12v 3.8A nhé
> Thẻ 100k nhé 0934065560


Anh ơi quạt nhôm là 1.8A nha anh, quạt nhựa mới 3.8A ạ

----------


## Hung rau

> Anh ơi quạt nhôm là 1.8A nha anh, quạt nhựa mới 3.8A ạ


ok bạn. quạt nhôm 1.8A 2 cái có ship ko bạn ? quận Tân Phú .TPHCM

----------


## khangscc

> ok bạn. quạt nhôm 1.8A 2 cái có ship ko bạn ? quận Tân Phú .TPHCM


Ship bình thường nha bác, cụ cào cái thẻ 100k cho em là đc :Big Grin:

----------


## Hung rau

> Ship bình thường nha bác, cụ cào cái thẻ 100k cho em là đc


Mobi hả bạn ?

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật thêm tí hình ảnh và vài món đỡ trôi bài
Hộp số chử T dạng Bánh răng độ rơ hỏng biết ít hay nhiều, các cụ tra mã dùm nha, giá đã bán
Cốt vào 9.5 hay 10 gì đó (khả năng 9.5 cao hơn do đồ USA, có sắn sơmi chuyển sang 8 như hình, cốt ra 13 2 đầu, tỉ số 1:50



Mớ quạt mới lụm về đủ loại, bác cần loại nào ới em, riêng quạt nhôm 12v 1.8A hết rồi vì khách lấy ngay trong đem khuya

Có 2 em Quạt đôi siêu mạnh, lúc trước bác nào dặn có lấy thì ới em ạ, SMS hoặc zalo ạ
Đống tụ tháo nguồn công nghiệp gồm 2 loại
Loại 3900 UF giá 50k/cặp, đường kính 42 to và nặng, test dung lượng đầy đủ và ok
Loại Macon 10.000 UF giá 100k/cặp có đế sẵn, dung lượng đầy đủ nhá các cụ

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật:
1. QUạt nhựa 3.8A có hàng lại nha các bác, có 20 cái
2. Thêm 2 em motor servo cao  tốc như hình và clip, con Mavilor to giá 500k bao ship, con mavilor nhỏ loại có thắng mà kích thắng không nhảy, em bán ve chay 200k không bao ship, con Bautz giá 500k không bao ship

Clip test Mavilor với BT Yakawa J7, chạy max 400HZ, con này thông số lên đến 500HZ nha các cụ, em chưa có biến tần cao Hz hơn để thử


Clip Test con Bautz lên 400 HZ luôn  :Wink: 


Chú ý em chỉ chạy với biến tần không có chế độ điều khiển servo nha các bác, áp chạy theo thông số motor VD con Bautz là 25v/1000rpm -->7000rpm = 175v nha
3. Mấy món ve chay hổ trợ mua: 
- Que hàng 1mm hàng hiếm, cái này kiếm cái nguồn tổ ông 24-48v 10A là hàn được rồi  :Big Grin:  giá 25k/100g như hình, chæ mua dùm từ 10 cái, phí ship khách chịu



- Lưỡi cắt như hình, bãi có sll, giá 20k/cái, mua hộ từ 10 cái

----------


## ngocsut

mua giùm e 1kg que hương kia nhé bác khang, lưỡi cắt kia là cắt gì ạ?

----------


## ali35

- Que hàng 1mm hàng hiếm, cái này kiếm cái nguồn tổ ông 24-48v 10A là hàn được rồi  :Big Grin:  giá 25k/100g như hình, chæ mua dùm từ 10 cái, phí ship khách chịu




mua dùm em 1kg luôn ạ,lát sms cho bác

----------


## khangscc

> mua giùm e 1kg que hương kia nhé bác khang, lưỡi cắt kia là cắt gì ạ?


Ok bác, bác nhắn zalo giúp em nha. Lưỡi cắt kim cương để cắt inox hay gì đó em ko rành ạ. 1kg 250k ạ :Wink:

----------


## khangscc

Mưa gió đi lượm ít quạt về đăng cho bác nào cần
- Quat 12v 3.8A siêu khủng (các cụ xem clip test các trang trước dùm ạ), giá như cũ: 50k/cái, mua từ 4 cái bao ship, mua từ 10 cái giá 40k và bao ship ạ

- Có 4 cái quạt đôi 12v 7A(xem clip tét các trang trước ạ) giá như cũ 100k/cái lấy 2 cái bao ship, chấp nhận thanh toán Card điện thoại  :Wink: 
- Chuyên mục mua dùm cho ai có nhu cầu, hiện tại bãi có sl quạt gồm 2 loại như hình, giá mua dùm 25k/cái cho quạt lớn, 20k/cái cho quạt nhỏ, chỉ mua dùm từ 5 cái

- Mục ray và vitme em còn một số mặt hàng như sau (các bác có thể xem chủ đề ray và vitme của em):
   + Ray THK HSR 25 dài 650, không rơ rạo, bót khít như chưa phá trinh (xem hình add zalo em gửi) nặng 6.5kg: 1250k bao ship
   + Ray THK HSR 25 dài 400 giá 1tr bao ship
   + Ray NSK không rõ mã gì, rãnh bi to vật vã, cặp dài 1.07m 6 block nặng 9.7kg giá 2tr bao ship

----------


## dobinh1961

giá tốt quá bác chủ có đầu phay nào không nhỉ

----------


## huanpt

gạch *Ray THK HSR 25 dài 650*

Bác gửi ảnh zalo giúp nhé

Thks

----------


## huanpt

Nhầm, HSR 20. Sory bác

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật, hộp số chử T đã bán, máy taro bán tự động đã bán
Thêm mấy món:
- Cần sang nhượng 2 hộp số  cho servo 100w như hình, tỉ số 1:9 hoặc đổi hộp số 1:3 hoặc 1:5 em bù thêm tiền ạ, dạng bánh răng hành tinh độ rơ thấp, cốt vào 8 cốt ra 12, giá 350k/cái, 2 cái 650k


- Thấy bãi có con motor này em không rành nó làm gì, cốt rất dài và bóng loáng, thông số như hình, bác nào mua em mua hộ giá 40k/kg ạ, không bao gồm phí ship

----------


## Ga con

> - Thấy bãi có con motor này em không rành nó làm gì, cốt rất dài và bóng loáng, thông số như hình, bác nào mua em mua hộ giá 40k/kg ạ, không bao gồm phí ship


Con này motor brushless chạy 4.500rpm, 5.5kw chắc hợp với anh Tuấn tóc xõa nè. Hốt đi anh.

Thanks.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật: vừa về được 6 em quạt đôi, giá như cũ
Board nguồn tháo máy bơm keo, áp vào dãi rộng 100~240v, áp ra chuẩn 24v 0.7A, kích thước nhỏ gọn cho các cụ lắp tủ điện đây, giá 40k/cái, lấy 3 cái 100k, 10 cái 300k, 20 cái 600k và bao ship, em có 26 cái tất cả

----------


## khangscc

Up ngày đầu tuần cho bác nào có nhu cầu  :Big Grin:

----------


## pvkhai

> Cập nhật: vừa về được 6 em quạt đôi, giá như cũ
> Board nguồn tháo máy bơm keo, áp vào dãi rộng 100~240v, áp ra chuẩn 24v 0.7A, kích thước nhỏ gọn cho các cụ lắp tủ điện đây, giá 40k/cái, lấy 3 cái 100k, 10 cái 300k, 20 cái 600k và bao ship, em có 26 cái tất cả


Lấy tất 700k + bao ship được không cụ chủ.

----------


## Diyodira

600k bao ship tất cho gọn nhé, thích bán buôn vậy  :Smile: 

Hố hàng rồi, bạn đã thắng bik  :Smile: 

Tks

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Con này motor brushless chạy 4.500rpm, 5.5kw chắc hợp với anh Tuấn tóc xõa nè. Hốt đi anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Cụ Tuấn tóc xòe là cụ nào hiện hình hộ em Cái.  Em có con bơm bbrushless không cảm biến bác giúp em cho nó chạy với

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Con này motor brushless chạy 4.500rpm, 5.5kw chắc hợp với anh Tuấn tóc xõa nè. Hốt đi anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái này  chuẩn bơm đa tầng cánh luôn

----------


## khangscc

Lâu quá mới mọ lên diễn đàn, mớ board nguồn được anh đập choai hốt hết rồi ạ, em còn mớ máy chưa bóc, bóc xong em đăng tiếp  :Big Grin:  thanks các cụ, còn mớ quạt 12v 3.8A siêu khủng ai hốt lẹ dùm em đi ạ, 40k/cái còn 15 cái

----------


## khangscc

> Cập nhật: vừa về được 6 em quạt đôi, giá như cũ
> Board nguồn tháo máy bơm keo, áp vào dãi rộng 100~240v, áp ra chuẩn 24v 0.7A, kích thước nhỏ gọn cho các cụ lắp tủ điện đây, giá 40k/cái, lấy 3 cái 100k, 10 cái 300k, 20 cái 600k và bao ship, em có 26 cái tất cả
> Đính kèm 46795Đính kèm 46796Đính kèm 46797


mới về 32 cái mạch đã test đâu đấy, chính sách giá như cũ ạ, mấy món này lắp tủ điện cnc hoặc tủ điều khiển nhỏ là đúng bài, áp 24v dòng 0.7A, muốn dòng cao hơn ghép song song nhiều mạch qua diode

----------


## khangscc

Ve chay cuối tuần được em driver omron R88D ngoại hình đẹp, không có motor, thông số cơ bản đọc từ manual: khiển cho motor từ 50W đến 1100W, chạy vị trí được, điện áp 220v, lên nguồn, báo lỗi E-1 (lỗi encoder do chưa lắp motor vào)
--- Bán không bao test 1500k, hoặc bác nào có motor dỏng R88m-Hxxx để lại em, lưu ý đủ jack cắm khiển và encoder

----------


## khangscc

Mới rả được 2 đầu bơm dầu thông số như hình, motor bị đập bán ve chay rồi, em test sơ qua bằng cách nhỏ đầy nhớt vào đầu hút kẹp máy khoan pin và bấm, bóp đầu ra thì ôi thôi nó xịt đầy mặt mũi em hết  :Big Grin:  không biết công dụng nó làm gì ? bơm thủy lực hay bơm dầu bôi trơn ? bán luôn
Giá 400k/cái bao ship cho cụ nào chế cháo, đầu cốt 8 có khuyết nha các cụ

----------


## khangscc

Lâu quá chả có gì bán, up cái nữa nào
ĐI bãi lụm được con này, kiểu như máy khuấy hay gì đấy, có sẵn driver, điện 100V, xài collet giống ER  trục thông dưới lên trên, kẹp 10 hay 8 gì đấy quên đo
Tình trạng bị cắt dây hết, sứt biến trở, em đã tháo ra hàn lại và nối dây theo màu mà ko biết bị lỗi gì cứ chạy tí báo lỗi nhưng vẫn chỉnh được, thỉnh thoảng ko chạy phải rút điện găm lại
Bán giá nghiên cứu 300k không bao ship

----------


## aiemphuong

thg quỷ này dùng để khuấy dung dịch hóa học ấy mà, bữa thg e có mang về 1 cái mới chát.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Lâu lâu up cái cho có hàng 
Cây thước nhật hình thưc như hình dư xài do mới đầu tư em IP67, hoạt động hoàn hảo, loại này có bộ nhớ nha mấy thím, khi tắt kéo bất kỳ vị trí nào mở lên nó vẫn báo đúng vị trí
Giá tham khảo: 900k gồm phí ship ai quan tâm inbox nha

----------


## khangscc

Bán tiếp bộ load cell Kubota đẹp long lanh trước mua của Quảng về định vọc mà không biết vọc thế nào nên bán luôn
Load cell cấp nguồn 10v đè có tính hiệu ra giao động vài milivon, bộ khuyếch đại không biết đấu có đúng không mà em đo đường uot không có vol uot
Bán luôn cho bác nào nghiên cứu tiếp, lưu ý điện 100v
Mua 600k bán 500k bao ship thường

----------


## khangscc

Báo cáo các bác em định tích để xài mà thôi đăng đây ai thích gả luôn, có một số bác gạch để đó nên em ưu tiên ck trước nha. Thước 150 fix 850, thước 200 fix 1350k đã gồm phí ship, em bán hộ dù em, hàng họ bảo chính hãng từ nhật về dạng xách tay không phải bãi bèo gì nhé
Clip 200:


Clip 150:

----------


## CQV

bác cho e hỏi Quạt gió 12v 1.8A và 3.8A bên bác còn cái nào ko ? em cần 4 cái 1.8A và 2 cái 3.8A

----------


## dobinh1961

> bác cho e hỏi Quạt gió 12v 1.8A và 3.8A bên bác còn cái nào ko ? em cần 4 cái 1.8A và 2 cái 3.8A


Có đây thừa 1 đống

----------


## khangscc

Chào các cụ, em đã trở lại và tệ hại hơn xưa, gom hết giải tán .......
-- Bán xác con máy từ thời vọc vạch của em (chỉ bán xác không có combo z, không có phần điện và motor, bán hình thức rả ra cho dễ vận chuyển), mọi chi tiết lên quan các cụ xem dùm chủ đề sau http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/87...hom-HT-450x850
---> Giá 45k/kg chưa gồm phí ship, (đủ ray và vitme các trục X, Y nhưng do em đã dùng một thời gian nên không chắc nó còn tốt, em chỉ bán xác) cụ nào quan tâm ới em, em bỏ công rã ra và gom đủ ốc vít ke cho các cụ ráp lại, tổng cân nặng không tính khung sắt tầm 60-70kg (cân thực tế khi rã)
Vài hình ảnh



-- Mớ nhôm hình 40x80 mạ đen tuyệt đẹp, loại cạnh vuông không phải loại bầu nha các cụ, nguồn gốc từ bác gà ri, trước em mua định làm mặt bàn, giờ chán bán hết
  --> Tổng 16 cây, giá 80k/kg, mỗi cây dài bằng nhau chuẩn 920mm có con trược dọc theo thanh nhôm khá nhiều


-- Mớ SSR tháo máy, hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường nha các cụ
 + 2 em 50A max 480vac 200k không xé

 + 4 em 40A, 3con 24-240vac, 1con 480vac 250k không xé lẻ

 + 2 em 20A và 25A giá 100k

 + 5 en 20A xanh 250k

 + 2 em 10A như hình 50k

 + 1 em SSR DC 5-60vdc, 10A 50k


Cụ nào lấy hết 850k và bao ship

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác Khang cho e xin thêm thông tin và hình ảnh của cái xác máy. em có pm zalo cho bác rồi/

----------


## hbt165

Ve chay cuối tuần được em driver omron R88D ngoại hình đẹp, không có motor, thông số cơ bản đọc từ manual: khiển cho motor từ 50W đến 1100W, chạy vị trí được, điện áp 220v, lên nguồn, báo lỗi E-1 (lỗi encoder do chưa lắp motor vào)
--- Bán không bao test 1500k, hoặc bác nào có motor dỏng R88m-Hxxx để lại em, lưu ý đủ jack cắm khiển và encoder

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz592IZGhpD

con này chạy dưới 50w thôi nha mấy bác

----------


## khangscc

> Ve chay cuối tuần được em driver omron R88D ngoại hình đẹp, không có motor, thông số cơ bản đọc từ manual: khiển cho motor từ 50W đến 1100W, chạy vị trí được, điện áp 220v, lên nguồn, báo lỗi E-1 (lỗi encoder do chưa lắp motor vào)
> --- Bán không bao test 1500k, hoặc bác nào có motor dỏng R88m-Hxxx để lại em, lưu ý đủ jack cắm khiển và encoder
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz592IZGhpD
> 
> con này chạy dưới 50w thôi nha mấy bác


Con đó chính xác 400w, chạy với bộ control đồng bộ nha

----------


## hbt165

> Con đó chính xác 400w, chạy với bộ control đồng bộ nha


Sao cái nhãn bác chụp lên nó gi công suất 65VA mà

----------


## khangscc

> Sao cái nhãn bác chụp lên nó gi công suất 65VA mà


Bác cứ tra mã dòng này đuôi -04 là 400w nha, còn nó ghi 65va thì em chịu

----------


## hbt165

> Sao cái nhãn bác chụp lên nó gi công suất 65VA mà


Bác tra qua dòng GT rồi còng cái bác bán là dòng HT mà
Của bác đây

còn của e đây

nó chạy đuọc hai loại motor của hãng nhưng công suất thì theo driver (e nghĩ vậy  :Smile:  )

----------


## pvkhai

(Mớ SSR tháo máy, hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường nha các cụ)
Mớ SSR còn không bác chủ? nếu còn tôi gạch nhé.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz59XlpFHxR

----------


## khangscc

> (Mớ SSR tháo máy, hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường nha các cụ)
> Mớ SSR còn không bác chủ? nếu còn tôi gạch nhé.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz59XlpFHxR


Còn bác nhé, tình tình là con máy và đống nhôm nhiều bác gạch quá nên em ưu tiên ck trước, các bác thông cảm nha

----------


## khangscc

> Bác tra qua dòng GT rồi còng cái bác bán là dòng HT mà
> Của bác đây
> Đính kèm 55375
> còn của e đây
> Đính kèm 55377
> nó chạy đuọc hai loại motor của hãng nhưng công suất thì theo driver (e nghĩ vậy  )


Vân ạ, bác giỏi quá, cảm ơn bác

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được mớ SSR, 01 con đã ra đi như đã biết trước.
Thanks.

----------


## khangscc

> Đã nhận được mớ SSR, 01 con đã ra đi như đã biết trước.
> Thanks.


Thanks bác, con đó không nằm trong danh sách bán ạ, em bỏ vào luôn xem bác có lấy được linh kiện không đấy mà

----------


## phuongpham1190

Cây thước 150 còn không bác

----------


## GORLAK

Còn bộ khoan pin nào tèo pin ko e?

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật mấy món hết: Nhôm mạ đen đã bán, máy CNC đã bán nguyên con
Mới lụm mấy món cụ nào cần liên hệ Zalo hoặc Alo dùm em, dạo này công việc lu bù nên em ít on diễn đàn mong các bác thông cảm
-- Cây thước 300 hình thức cũ kỹ như hình, mỏ đo lỗ âm bị mòn mũi nhọn, chưa vệ sinh, loại này mở lên phải reset về 0 mới đo, đời hơi xưa nên nó không nhớ số được nha các cụ, hình thức như hình, cụ nào cần ới em vào zalo em gửi clip test các kiểu theo yêu cầu. 
Hàng chưa vệ sinh gì cả, lụm bãi sao chụp y vậy, giá mong muốn 1tr500k




---- Cục gì chưa biết cục gì, nhìn giống bàn từ mà chắc không phải, có 2 cụm từ độc lập bán cho cụ nào về ngâm cứu, em chít điện 24v vào nó nút pặc pặc, chắc loại này trong dây chuyền chuyển độ vật thể nào đây, túm lại không rõ nó dùng làm gì, KT tầm 90x150, giá 100k

----------


## Gamo

Em lụm cụm từ nhe cụ

----------


## khangscc

> Em lụm cụm từ nhe cụ


Cái thẻ vịt teo nha cụ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ok bác lát nữa em nhắn bác

----------


## khangscc

Cập nhật tí, tình hình là cây thước em thay pin đã hoạt động hoàn hảo, giá fix cho các cụ 1000k cho cây thước ngàm 300, do bị mòn tí ở đầu ngàm âm, ngàm kẹp vẫn ok nhé
- 2 cặp loa toàn dải chị na, 8in và 10 in cho các cụ nào cần, new 100% nhé, giá 1200k cho 8in và 1400k cho 10 in, sử dụng chế cháo loa nghe nhạc hoặc loa kéo hifi, chế loa kéo thì thôi rồi, vì đặc điểm loa toàn dải trung âm rất tốt, nâng tiếng ca ok lắm nha các cụ, dặm thêm loa treble là ok, chip 6210 hoặc 8210 đã ok đủ dùng.
 - Biến tần 750w đúng chuẩn 1 pha 220v ra 3 pha 0-400 hz, chuyên trị spin chị na,giá 700k

----------


## anhcos

Loa mà toàn dãi thì ướt lắm. Không xài được đâu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## khangscc

> Loa mà toàn dãi thì ướt lắm. Không xài được đâu.


 :Cool:  đã bỏ dãi ra :Cool:

----------


## khangscc

Thêm 2 món 
Bình hơi 12L, áp max 7.5kg/cm2, Hitachi, điện 3 pha 200v, đã đấu tụ ngậm chạy 220v vô tư, máy khá mới, chạy cực êm nhá các cụ, ai cần test kiểu gì add zalo em gửi, full HD ko che nhé
 --- Giá 1200k chưa gồm ship


 --- Bình hơi 30L nhật bãi, điện 100v, loại bơm da 2 đầu bơm, máy khá mới, hoạt động hoàn hảo, van đỏ để xả khí bị kẹt nên cụ nào mua về lắp lại cái van có vài chục k thôi nhé
---> Giá 1800k chưa phí ship

----------


## khangscc

Update: 2 máy bơm đã bán, các món còn lại fix nhiệt tình cho ae thiện chí

----------


## khangscc

Hi các cụ, em đã off diễn đàn khá lâu do đam mê nhiều cái khác, nay lọ mọ làm lại con máy để phục vụ lại công việc mà chưa đâu vào đâu. Mọi thứ bắt đầu từ thời tiền sử,  không có phương tiện hổ trợ, kinh phí thì hạn hẹp.
Tí hình ảnh: Router HT 300x400 Full nhôm, chạy song mã, Cặp vai mượn máy người ta cắt mà mất bước tè le nên đành ráp đỡ
Vào việc chính, em bán ít món ve chay để tìm ngân sách tiếp tục chương trình. Tiện thể bác nào có cặp ray SSR hoặc SHS 15 dài 600 trao đổi với em nha.
1./ Cặp vitme 2505 NSK C3z mua để lâu hình hoen ố, rãnh bi theo em trượt nhẹ nhàng không rỗ, HT các bác tự ướm, viên gạch 500, giá ve chay 700k/cặp


2./ Hộp số thông số như hình, tra data giúp em ạ, Giá tiễn vong 500k

3./ 4 con Servo 200W Sigma I, giá thanh lý 400k/em, hàng đẹp đã test bao sống.


4./ Đống jack 20 Pin, có vài cái 36 pin giá 30k/cái mua lẻ, lấy hết 25k/cái (tầm 30 cái, chưa đếm)

5./ Quạt sò thông số như hình, ghép tụ 15Uf chạy ok, dùng thông gió, hút khói,... 400k

6./ Quạt nhôm 12v 1.8A, size 80 có clip test các trang trước các bác xem, bao mạnh, hàng tháo máy server 45k/cái, 5 cái bao ship thường, có 36 cái

-----------------------------------
MỘT SỐ MÓN DỤNG CỤ LINH TINH
7./ Khoan pin Nati EZ6481 mini siêu gọn full chức năng, chế độ trượt có tự động ngắt lực khi bắt vít, các cụ tra data, hàng hót, đã đóng 3 cell 2A mạch bảo vệ đầy đủ, sạc adapter, thích hợp các bác DIY nhẹ, Giá 900k


8./ Cây vít Nati như ảnh, đầu trầy sướt em sơn lại màu bạc, các cụ không thích sơn lại màu khác, Full chức năng, pin đóng mới Lisen cell xám dung lượng pin 5Ah bắn tôn cả ngày, giá 900k đủ pin sạc adapter


9./ Cây tỉa long bự, pin 3 cell 12.6v, pin đóng từ pin cũ tháo xe đạp điện dung lượng >=1.9A đã test, mạch bv đầy đủ, giá 600k


10./ 2 cây tỉa long trim nhỏ, 3.6v pin đóng lại cell cũ sanyo tháo từ xe điện, sạc đầy đủ, 300k


11./ Cây mở bulong chạy điện 12v, đã test chạy ngon, 350k

12./ Cây bulong 12v có chỉnh lực hay gì đấy, test ngon lành, giá 450k

----------


## saudau

Lâu quá mới trồi đầu lên hén ku. hihihi, Chào mừng trở lại. Chúc thuận buồm trong giông tố nhe.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 4 cái jack 20pin nhé

----------


## khangscc

> Mình lấy 4 cái jack 20pin nhé


Anh cho địa chỉ luôn ạ, nhắn em cái code viettel là đc.
Cây khoan 6481 đã bán

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nvhuan

jack 20pin dài bao nhiêu thế bạn

----------


## khangscc

> jack 20pin dài bao nhiêu thế bạn


Jack 20 pin lấy hết mới có hơn 10 cái có dây dài tầm 1m mỗi cọng 2 đầu jack. Còn lại bị cắt cụt ko à bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Lấy túi 12 cái dây jack 20 nhé

----------


## khangscc

> Lấy túi 12 cái dây jack 20 nhé


Hôm nay mới ship nha cụ, sorry do nghỉ lễ nên chậm trễ

----------


## khangscc

Thêm ít món cho các cụ nào có nhu cầu
Combo 3 bộ step đồng bộ Autonis như hình, chú ý là motor có hộp số các cụ tra theo mã dùm, 2 cái 1:5 và 1 cái 1:10

Giá ra đi: 1500k/3 và 600k/1 nếu mua lẻ, ck hôm nay bao ship
- Cục biến thế tháo UPS hịn, to và nặng, Áp 28 Vac đôi, 56v AC đơn rất phù hợp cho các cụ làm nguồn CNC



- Giá ra đi 700k không bao ship
==============================================
Mớ quạt hịn vỏ nhôm như hình, còn 36 cái lấy hết 1tr3, mua lẻ 45k/cái, lấy 5 cái bao ship
Clip test

----------


## khangscc

Mớ dụng cụ pin cho cụ nào có nhu cầu
1 Cây khoan makita lên pin 2.8A 20650---->> 750k (do đóng cục pin to quá khổ nên vỏ pin hơi đội cao so với bình thường)
2 Cây Nati lên pin 2A ----> 750k






Có cây nati mất điều tốc, đã thay Fet vẫn không ăn thua bán thanh lý 450k gồm cả pin sạc, cụ nào không yêu cầu cao vẫn xài ok vì có 2 cấp tốc độ

----------


## aiemphuong

Tháo cò ra xem con diot còn sống ko nha a khang, cắm nhầm cực hư diot là mất điều tốc

----------


## khangscc

> Tháo cò ra xem con diot còn sống ko nha a khang, cắm nhầm cực hư diot là mất điều tốc


Thay cả diode mà ko ổn, xung ra lúc có lúc ko

----------


## aiemphuong

Vậy chỉ còn miếng đồng quét thôi. Hihi... Khả năn e tới đó

----------


## khangscc

Ai ủng hộ em để có vốn làm dự ớn lớn đi ạ

----------


## khangscc

Thanh lý giá sập sàn để thu hồi ít vốn  các cụ ơi 
-- 3 bộ step Autonis giá 1200k
-- Khoan Nati 650k/cây, pin đóng mới, mạch bv đầy đủ, giá không bảo hành. Chỉ có clip test gửi trước qua zalo đồng ý thì mua. Giá bảo hành 750k cho pin/3 tháng, thân máy bao test 1 tuần.
-- Đống quạt thanh lý toàn bộ 30k/cái cho lấy hết, 10 cái 350k. Chú ý quạt vỏ nhôm, cân bằng động cực kỳ tốt, lưu lượng gió kinh khủng nha.
-- Cục biến áp 700k bao ship
-- ---------------------------------------

----------


## khangscc

Update: Jack 20 pin đã hết, autonic đã bán
-- Tháo combo ra được cái mâm xoay như hình, full thép cả đế nha



Nguyên bản nó đỡ cái bàn to tổ chản bên dưới, KT bàn 620x700. Mâm xoay chắc bạc con lăn, đế mày phẳng, bốn chân lỗ bắt vừa cho ray SSR 25, tâm 4 chân đế 250
--> Giá 1tr5 không bao ship
-- Cụm motor 5 pha UPH 569 có 2 bạc xoay như hình, bên trong có cây vitme tầm bước 2 nguyên bản cơ cấu này để xoay bàn bên dưới một góc nhất định, giá 300k

----------


## khangscc

Bàn xoay đã bán, bán tiếp 1 trong 2 combo, cái lớn 4tr5, cái nhỏ 3tr5 bác nào dùng nhanh chân nhé. Ht 740 và 640

----------


## khangscc

2 combo đã xong. Thanks các bác ủng hộ, nhớ nhắn em địa chỉ , các bác chậm một hai hôm do đóng kiện gỗ nha. Em mới rã 2 combo nên các bác tự vệ sinh nhé

----------

